# Viega pex SS sleeve removal tool



## XERic_P (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone make a tool to remove the stainless steel sleeves from Viega pex fittings? If not, options?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have never seen a removal tool.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

XERic_P said:


> Does anyone make a tool to remove the stainless steel sleeves from Viega pex fittings? If not, options?


Yes there is a tool designed to specifically to remove SS sleeves from Viega pex fittings


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Yes there is a tool designed to specifically to remove SS sleeves from Viega pex fittings


Any idea where to find one ?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

They are hard to find ....:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

oldschool said:


> they are hard to find ....:laughing:


hahaha !


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

In pm magazine there is tool looks like a small bolt cutter only bottom blade is a peg that goes in fitting while top looks like bolt cutter blade that supposedly shears band . I personally heat and pull apart viega stuff and it's 95%of pex crimps I use more like 99% we use sprinkler looking type for back up when rings can't be found.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> They are hard to find ....:laughing:


you cracked me up. :thumbup:


----------

